

Ask HN: Online C++ Resources? - IsaacSchlueter

I'm working on a side project that uses C++, so I'm finding myself having to relearn it.<p>I bought Accelerated C++ by Koenig and Moo, and I've been working through it.  It's a great book for picking up the language quickly.  I highly recommend it.  However, now that I've learned a few languages from online resources, managing both a book and a laptop feels clunky and awkward.  I can download Why's (poignant) Guide or php.net or the CSS spec and work on it with no effort on a plane or whenever I feel like taking a short break from my "real" work.<p>Anyone know of an online C++ training that you'd recommend?
======
bayareaguy
Here are some references I review whenever I need to work with C++.

* The GNU C++ Library Documentation - <http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/spine.html>

* Scott Meyers TR1 Information - <http://www.aristeia.com/EC3E/TR1_info.html>

* Association of C & C++ users - <http://accu.org>

* C++ Library Reference <http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/>

* Guru of the Week archive - <http://www.gotw.ca/gotw/index.htm>

These are a little older:

* Lysator (Linköping, Sweden) - <http://www.lysator.liu.se/c/index.html>

* Brad Appleton's C++ Links - [http://www.cmcrossroads.com/bradapp/links/cplusplus-links.ht...](http://www.cmcrossroads.com/bradapp/links/cplusplus-links.html)

------
scott_s
<http://www.boost.org>

The next time you find yourself saying "I wish C++ let me do _X_ " or "I wish
the STL had a library for _Y_ " take a moment to search through Boost. You
might find something that fits your needs.

I've read a lot of hate for Boost. I personally make a point to use it
everytime it provides functionality I need. The libraries often have a
learning curve - sometimes a significant one. But they're also usually
powerful.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Accelerated C++ is here: [http://www.amazon.com/Accelerated-Practical-
Programming-Exam...](http://www.amazon.com/Accelerated-Practical-Programming-
Example-Depth/dp/020170353X/tag=foohack-20/)

And, of course, there's the STL, but it's more a reference than a how-to:
<http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/>

~~~
scott_s
For an STL reference, I find the one pointed to by bayareaguy
(<http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/>) easier to browse.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Yeah, it's easier to browse, but it confounds wget for some reason, making it
nearly impossible to save for offline viewing. The SGI reference is available
in a tarball, even.

~~~
scott_s
You prefer doing that? I just have a bookmark on my toolbar. I never code
without an internet connection, so it's easier to look at it online than store
it locally.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Yeah. I have why's guide, the function info from php.net, the erlang guide,
and a few others.

The best way to learn a new language, I find, is in a park on a sunny day,
without being distracted by IM or email or… ahem… news voting sites ;)

~~~
scott_s
I find the best way to learn a language is to do it when I should be getting
other work done.

Sunny parks are not meant to have computers in them.

------
psyklic
If you want training, I recommend books (which teach you very efficiently).

If you want the latest tips, tricks, and ways of thinking, then I recommend
blogs (which are highly inefficient).

